# Need help choosing an opera track for my short film!



## Maison (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi there, I'm doing a short film where a character goes to the opera and commits suicide by excessively vomiting. It makes sense within the script. I'm looking for a dramatic-soprano track that ends in a dramatic climax and fades gently; the climax would pertain the moment of death. I want it to be tragic and sad, but also beautiful. I'm only a student too, with limited monetary funds at my disposal so copyright might be difficult to attain, but I can always try.

Here's kind of what I'm going for, though I'm not keen on spending that much..
Note the climax at 2:00.

I'm interested in your knowledge if the genre, and your opinion on what might work best!

So, could you recommend any tracks?


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to be honest, that sounds like a really weird film lol (not that I have much room to judge!). I'll try my best to help out though!

I'd say Liebestod sounds like a good fit:






And of course there's always the generic Dido's Lament for this sort of thing:






Another that may fit the bill, not sure if it's dramatic enough for you though (starts around 5:30):


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Really, you can't beat wagner for that kind of drama. However, you may want to consider "Ach, Ich fuhls" from The Magic Flute by Mozart.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

*music suggestion*

You may want to go in a totally different direction. Try the finaleof Faust by Gounod. Sorry, I couldn't find one with english subtitles. I found this on line.






Marguerite is lying asleep. Mephistopheles and Faust creep in.

FAUST
Go away!

MEPHISTOPHELES
It is almost daybreak. They are erecting the scaffold;
Persuade Marguerite to follow you without delay.
The gaoler is fast asleep. Here are the keys.
Your human hand must set her free.

FAUST
Leave us!

MEPHISTOPHELES
As you wish! I shall watch outside.

Exit

FAUST
My heart is overcome with terror.
O torment!
O wellspring of regrets and eternal remorse!
'Tis she, here she is, the sweet creature,
Thrown in the depths of a prison
Like some base criminal!
Despair drove her into madness!
Her poor child, O God, she killed it!
Marguerite!

MARGUERITE
awakening
Ah, this is my beloved's voice!
His call has revived my heart.

FAUST
Marguerite!

MARGUERITE
Amidst your peals of laughter,
Demons that surround me,
I have recognized his voice.

FAUST
Marguerite!

MARGUERITE
His hand, his gentle hand draws me!
I am free. He has come!
I hear him! I see him!
Yes, here you are! I love you!

My fetters, Death himself
No longer scare me!
Now I am safe!
Here you are!
I rest on your heart!

FAUST
Yes, here I am! I love you!
Despite even the efforts
Of the jeering demon,
I have found you!
Now you are safe!
Here I am!
Come, rest on my heart!

He tries to drag her away. She gently frees herself from his arms.

MARGUERITE
Wait. Here is the street
Where you saw me
For the first time!
Where your hand almost dared
Brush against my fingers:
"My lovely young lady, will you not allow me
To offer you my arm and escort you on your way?"
"No thank you, sir; I am neither a lady, nor lovely,
And I really have no need for a supporting arm".

FAUST
Yes, my heart remembers.
But come with me! Time flies!

MARGUERITE
And here is the delightful garden,
Fragrant with myrtle and roses,
Which every evening, stealthily,
You entered once night had fallen.

FAUST
Come, come, Marguerite!

MARGUERITE
No!

FAUST
Come, come, let's escape!

MARGUERITE
No, remain awhile!

FAUST

O heavens, she does not hear me.

Mephistopheles reappears.
MEPHISTOPHELES
Take care, or you are lost!
If you tarry any longer, I shall give you up!

MARGUERITE
The devil, the devil! Can you see him, there, in the dark!
Staring at us with his eyes of fire!
What does he want with us?
Drive him from the holy place!

MEPHISTOPHELES
Let us leave this dark spot!
It is daybreak;
I can hear our horses
Rap on the cobblestones with their noisy feet!
He tries to drag Faust away.
Come! Let us save her!
We may still have time!

MARGUERITE
Dear God, protect me!
Dear God, I beseech you!

FAUST
Come! Let us flee!
We may still have time!

MARGUERITE
Pure and radiant angels,
Carry my soul up to heaven!
God of justice, I give myself up to you!
God of mercy, I am yours, forgive!

FAUST
Come, follow me, come I say!

MARGUERITE
Pure and radiant angels
Carry my soul up to heaven!

MEPHISTOPHELES
We must hurry! The hour strikes!

FAUST
Come, follow me!

MARGUERITE
God of justice, I give myself up to you!

God of mercy, I am yours, forgive!

FAUST
Come, follow me, come I say!
Come! Let us leave this place!
The sky grows light already!
Come, you must obey my bidding!
The sky grows light already!

MEPHISTOPHELES
Let us hasten to leave this place!
The sky grows light already!
Follow our steps or I shall forsake you!
Let us hasten to leave this place!

MARGUERITE
Pure and radiant angels,
Carry my soul up to heaven!

FAUST
Marguerite!

MARGUERITE
Why does your eye threaten?

FAUST
Marguerite.

MARGUERITE
Why are those hands red with blood?
Go away! You fill me with horror!

She falls senseless.

FAUST
Ah!

MEPHISTOPHELES
Judged!

ANGELIC CHOIR
Saved:
Christ has risen again!
Christ is born again!
Peace and felicity
To the Master's disciples!
Christ is born again!
Christ has risen again!


----------



## Maison (Aug 19, 2012)

Maison said:


> Hi there, I'm doing a short film where a character goes to the opera and commits suicide by excessively vomiting. It makes sense within the script. I'm looking for a dramatic-soprano track that ends in a dramatic climax and fades gently; the climax would pertain the moment of death. I want it to be tragic and sad, but also beautiful. I'm only a student too, with limited monetary funds at my disposal so copyright might be difficult to attain, but I can always try.
> 
> Here's kind of what I'm going for, though I'm not keen on spending that much..
> Note the climax at 2:00.
> ...


*Hi everyone! It's been a while, but as classical enthusiasts, I thought you might like to see the finished product... a person vomiting himself to death with opera blaring. Had a blast shooting the scene, and I certainly get a chuckle out of it. Hope you enjoy!*


----------

